# ACT Commitment Statement



## deecee13362 (Oct 10, 2010)

We have just got our State sponsored (176) Visas through, as of last Wednesday and thought an approved commitment statement might help someone.
We were told it was really good, but maybe they say that to everyone.


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

deecee13362 said:


> Thanks a lot for the statement....It might help a lot of other people applying for SS.....


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats for getting the visa and thanks for posting the statement!!! :clap2:
Good luck for the future move!! 


armandra!


----------



## indaydiego (Jul 12, 2011)

hi everyone! can anyone send me pm a sample act statement commitment? thanks in advance


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 16, 2012)

deecee13362 said:


> We have just got our State sponsored (176) Visas through, as of last Wednesday and thought an approved commitment statement might help someone.
> We were told it was really good, but maybe they say that to everyone.



I love the format.


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Could someone also send me the format. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SL76 (Jan 15, 2014)

jgray said:


> Could someone also send me the format. It would be greatly appreciated.


hi all
can i have a sample or format raft of a commitment statement for ACT Canberra SS 190 pls? appreciate it much, thx


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just read the commitment statement. Looks just awesome Deecee... thanks for sharing


----------



## Anino78 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi everyone, Im currently working on my commitment statement to Canberra and would just like to ask if the commitment statement, settlement statement and family relatioship statement can be all together in one statement? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vhenry (Aug 25, 2016)

Can you please share your experience esp the format on how you write your commitment statement. Thanks!


----------



## Amyablemi (Dec 6, 2016)

Can someone send me a sample of a commitment letter pls


----------

